# Sound Fades Out



## iduner (May 18, 2010)

My sound fades out with a crackling sound in the end before no sound at all. But when i turn the head unit off wait a minute then turn it back on the sound is normal for a couple second. Then the sounds fades out. What could the problem be? Thank You


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

iduner said:


> My sound fades out with a crackling sound in the end before no sound at all. But when i turn the head unit off wait a minute then turn it back on the sound is normal for a couple second. Then the sounds fades out. What could the problem be? Thank You


 You have to give us a little more information then this, do you have an amp? What kinds of head unit? Speakers factory or aftermarket? Car year make model,etc.....


----------

